# Peck Bros. & Co. New Haven Conn tap faucet



## blobbottlebob

Anybody have any ideas about an antique brass tap faucet from Peck Bros. & Company out of New Haven Connecticut? I found it while looking for antique bottles underwater. It was attached to a bucket. For the full story of how I found it,  please see my entry at the mrbottles forum. Any information is appreciated! Thanks in advance, Bob (http://www.mrbottles.com/FORUM/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=285)


----------



## Tony14

Hey bob, glad you decided to post that on here. nice piece!


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Tony,
 Thanks for the tip on posting it here. Hopefully, someone will know all about this!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Thomas' Register of Manufactures Lists Them in 1905-06 edition with Brass Lock: Self Closing
 and this from the web. I'm not sure what to make of so you can figure that out.73O. HEATING & PLUMBING. The Peck Bros. & Company. UNTITLED CATALOGUE FOR WHICH AN EARLY OWNER ADDED THE PENNED-IN TITLE "TRAVELER'S INSURANCE." (New Haven, circa 1910)., 4 leaves,.​That's about it for me.​


----------



## towhead

I have an old Royal 58 Tapper....the end reminds me of that....maybe the tapper was homemade....[8|]


----------



## blobbottlebob

Thanks for chiming in Eric and Julie. 1905 would not be a bad guess date-wise based on what turned up in that area. I'm guessing that the bottles that I found ranged from about the mid 1880s to the 19 teens. I think that the faucet was made by Peck Bros. probably specifically for this application. The threads in the cast iron are a perfect match to the faucet but they don't match modern threads... Maybe this was a small company with limited distribution?


----------

